# Free shipping from Cabelas no minimum



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Just got an email from them and thought I would share. Here is a free shipping code good for two days, no minimum. It ends at 12:30 PM tomorrow...code is 5FREESHIP


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I wasn't able to use my $20 off card from Cabelas and the free shipping- saved $5


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Now if any of their junk was worth buying.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

LostLouisianian said:


> Just got an email from them and thought I would share. Here is a free shipping code good for two days, no minimum. It ends at 12:30 PM tomorrow...code is 5FREESHIP


Thanks LL I will see if I can take advantage. I am sure I can come up with something to buy. I'm in the market for a few upgrades due to wear and tear. Boots, rain gear, tack, etc.


----------

